# Would the Universe be better off without Earth?



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Since the Universe is moving away from Earth in all directions has the decision already been made and now it's only a matter of time... or should it have sooner..............:devil:

Some one had to vote yes, it was getting lopsided which is never good...


----------



## SixFootScowl

A decision has been made. Things cannot last. Big changes coming.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Where would I keep my things then?


----------



## Pugg

This is Crazy mate, no-one can predict the future .


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Time to party like its 1984...............


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Where would I keep my things then?


In your Trumpet..............


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> This is Crazy mate, no-one can predict the future .


Michel de Nostredame (Nostradamus), certainly had a good go at it..........


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> In your Trumpet..............


The flutes take up all the room.


----------



## Wood

Would the Earth be better without the Universe? All those comets flying around causing the risk of massive species extinctions if they hit us. We're better off without the Universe.


----------



## norman bates

would your body be better without an electron?


----------



## Manxfeeder

Without us, who else would go poking around at stray asteroids?


----------



## TxllxT

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> In your Trumpet..............


"The trumpets will sound...." :trp::trp:


----------



## Pat Fairlea

I guess the serious answer is that Universe wouldn't give a damn either way.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Ah, if only the Vogons could exist in our reality...!
It would make more sunlight for Mars.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

norman bates said:


> would your body be better without an electron?


You might move a bit less


----------



## Antiquarian

To address the OP. 

The verdict is still out on this one. After all we haven't heard yet from Alpha Centauri, Vega, and the Greater Magellanic Cloud. 

Would the Earth be better off without Humans?

Nature and History, I'm afraid, has given us the answer to this one.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Antiquarian said:


> To address the OP.
> 
> The verdict is still out on this one. After all we haven't heard yet from Alpha Centauri, Vega, and the Greater Magellanic Cloud.
> 
> Would the Earth be better off without Humans?
> Nature and History, I'm afraid, has given us the answer to this one.


Speak for yourself, I speak with Alpha Centauri every morning with my transgalactic fish in my ear..........


----------



## Antiquarian

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Speak for yourself, I speak with Alpha Centauri every morning with my transgalactic fish in my ear..........


My bad. Totally forgot about that fellow. This conversation lark is quite the gas, isn't it?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Antiquarian said:


> My bad. Totally forgot about that fellow. This conversation lark is quite the gas, isn't it?


Have some coffee, Space Lag is such a problem- those guy from Pleiades Epsilon are always calling collect and telling me I have a virus on my windows, I tell them I have already got double glazing thanks............


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

We're the Silent Planet. All other planets are watching us... wondering what's up with us...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Cool movie and book C.S. Lewis. All the other planets are watching this one (apologies to C.S. Lewis for this "movie" version)


----------



## ArtMusic

No, I the Universe has an infinite number of planets so the lack of one special planet (Earth) won't be it any better. A planet that sustains life like ours is very likely to be quite rare. And one that has produced great composes like Mozart, Handel, Bach, Haydn and Beethoven is sure to be unique.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

And don't forget Varese either.............


----------



## Strange Magic

norman bates said:


> would your body be better without an electron?


Oh, I see the word is electron. I had something else in mind.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

A proton............. or a Higgs Boson?

The Higgs Boson walks into a church. The Priest says, "we don't allow Higgs Bosons' in here. The Higgs Boson says "But without me how can you have mass?"


----------



## Ingélou

*Whoever destroys a soul, it is considered as if he destroyed an entire world. And whoever saves a life, it is considered as if he saved an entire world.* _Mishnah Sanhedrin 4:5; Yerushalmi Talmud 4:9, Babylonian Talmud Sanhedrin 37a._

So getting rid of earth would be like ... it doesn't bear thinking about. 
I voted: 'No.'


----------



## TxllxT

The idea of 'the universe' is a man-made in-between-the-ears-thing. C.S.Lewis has written about universes becoming plural, each with their own 'earth'. The whole concept that 'the universe' is one, only & whole is a remnant of Greek philosophy. Actually, earth would be better off without the universe, i.e. without such dogmatic freak-thoughts.


----------



## Gordontrek

Wasn't Stockhausen from Sirius? How come nobody asked him?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Gordontrek said:


> Wasn't Stockhausen from Sirius? How come nobody asked him?


Good point he would have known the answer, damn now we will never know......


----------



## EdwardBast

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Ah, if only the Vogons could exist in our reality...!
> It would make more sunlight for Mars.


They do! But half went to "that other site" and the other half hang out in the music theory forum. The universe would be totally bereft without us.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Ah ok, just as long as you don't read poetry..................... I guess things will fine!


----------



## cwarchc

"Oh freddled gruntbuggly,
Thy micturations are to me
As plurdled gabbleblotchits on a lurgid bee.
Groop, I implore thee, my foonting turlingdromes,
And hooptiously drangle me with crinkly bindlewurdles,
Or I will rend thee in the gobberwarts
With my blurglecruncheon, see if I don't!"


----------



## James Mann

I don't want to be a bad person


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

cwarchc said:


> "Oh freddled gruntbuggly,
> Thy micturations are to me
> As plurdled gabbleblotchits on a lurgid bee.
> Groop, I implore thee, my foonting turlingdromes,
> And hooptiously drangle me with crinkly bindlewurdles,
> Or I will rend thee in the gobberwarts
> With my blurglecruncheon, see if I don't!"


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh, please just throw me into space and get it over.................. no more,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,please stop........................Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...............hhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

James Mann said:


> There is no good in humankind, humankind shouldn't deserve to stay


*Good*, is *there* anywhere we can talk?" "What? ..... For heaven's sake *humankind*, it's only four light years away you know.

"The story so far:
In the beginning the Universe was created.
This has made a lot of people very angry and been widely regarded as a bad move."


----------



## clavichorder

Some things have been cooking since I've been away!


----------



## James Mann

clavichorder said:


> Some things have been cooking since I've been away!


Since you're in the US, you probably won't get to taste what I'm having for dinner


----------



## clavichorder

James Mann said:


> Since you're in the US, you probably won't get to taste what I'm having for dinner


That's okay, we have our own things stewing here. What is happening in UK?


----------



## clavichorder

Why are we thinking so big? We are still just tiny specks. Are we in danger of literally giving psychic cancer to the rest of the universe, like Arthur C Clarke said was a danger in Childhood's End?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

clavichorder said:


> Why are we thinking so big? We are still just tiny specks. Are we in danger of literally giving psychic cancer to the rest of the universe, like Arthur C Clarke said was a danger in Childhood's End?


Clarke wasn't one for thinking small either I would suggest- gotta love luv Scientists hey, they always get it right (Engineers do it better lol)


----------



## clavichorder

Huilunsoittaja said:


> We're the Silent Planet. All other planets are watching us... wondering what's up with us...


"Out of Silent Planet" was a great novel...


----------



## Vaneyes

Trick question.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

You mean 42? the Answer to the Ultimate Question


----------



## Pugg

clavichorder said:


> Some things have been cooking since I've been away!


Overcooking I would say!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> Overcooking I would say!


Some would say Hot Stuff!


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Some would say Hot Stuff!


Burning hot I may add .


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Of course not, because without Earth, there would be no Mendelssohn.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

At least No has overtaken crazy now, stats never lie................


----------



## hpowders

I'm flexible. If they want to move TC somewhere else, I'm okay with that. I have no permanent roots.


----------



## SixFootScowl

hpowders said:


> I'm flexible. If they want to move TC somewhere else, I'm okay with that. I have no permanent roots.


They could rename TC as "Stupid Thread Ideas and Talk Classical."


----------



## hpowders

Florestan said:


> They could rename TC as "Stupid Thread Ideas and Talk Classical."


I don't care. As long as they let me have on my vanity license plate:

"Jeg er ambassadøren fra Amerika".


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Cool mine will be "Jeg er ambassadøren fra Proxima b". 

Letters and pay cheques do take awhile to come thru I must say....


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Cool mine will be "Jeg er ambassadøren fra Proxima b".
> 
> Letters and pay cheques do take awhile to come thru I must say....


Have your bank send it electronically. We are all masters of time and space.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> Have your bank send it electronically. We are all masters of time and space.


Good Idea I'll get onto *Jodrell Bank right away.............*


----------



## violadude

As far as we know, the people on Earth are the only part of the universe capable of feeling anything but complete indifference about the Earth's existence. So...considering that...and the fact that we kinda live here, I should say not!


----------



## hpowders

OP: If I vote yes, would that mean I would lose my cable TV as an unintended consequence?
That would scare me.


----------



## Flamme

What Universe...Maybe there are parallel universes too.


----------



## hpowders

Flamme said:


> What Universe...Maybe there are parallel universes too.


Parallel universes are fine. It's the perpendicular ones that frighten me.


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

Earth would be better off without the universe. Without earth we wouldn't have the superbowl, Denny's, Pizza Hut and reality TV (all my favorites)


----------



## hpowders

North Korea may seriously be considering the OP question.


----------



## Pugg

The world would be better of without his noxious habitants.


----------



## Flamme

I like the theory that there are universe where we succeed in all our dreams...This earth sadly lately loox more like hell than a heaven...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Should we give the first Mars rocket ticket to DT for free even...........


----------

